# Car, estate car or suv?



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm thinking of changing my car at the moment and I'm kind of torn. I need a car which has enough room for 2kids (car seats) and a big enough boot for possibly 2buggies and all the associated crap that goes with going out with 2small kids. I would only need space for 2buggies for maybe a year then the older one will be able to walk most places. I have the kids in the car at least every week day and Saturday or a Sunday.

I've got a merc cla just now and the boot is big in it but it's the shape of the roof which is making me thinking of changing it, getting the kids in and out of the back into their car seats is a pita hence the reason I've been thinking of an suv. My oh has a countryman and getting the kids in and out of that is easy although the boot isn't much use which is also making me think it's more practical.

The SUVs I've been thinking about are something like x4, maybe an x6 if it was the right price, merc glc or gle coupe, q5/sq5 or f pace - out of that lot thought I think the audi and the BMWs are a little bland and boring. The thing that puts me off them all is that most of them seem to be diesel and I don't need a diesel as I don't do lots of motorway miles.

If I had to choose a car though I've no idea what I would want - not sure I'm keen on estate cars as they aren't really me - in my head I'm 21 but the reality is I'm the wrong side of 40 but they just aren't cool. I know cars like rs6 are nice but its still an estate car- I don't have 70k to spend on one either so its way out of my budget.

So What else out there is nice? Just seems to me the market is really limited and there is very little choice. Am I looking for too much in a car?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Subaru Forester?










VOLVO?
https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...D-l2yx464FlK3gnF1e-l62jD-DJE38yENkVnYpLJbA68Q


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Saab 9-5 estate 
Volvo V70
Subaru Legacy (bigger boot than the Forester), 
BMW 5 series touring


I went for a 9-5 estate Aero (250bhp) as a dog transporter and now it's my daily driver .


----------



## Simon m (Oct 18, 2015)

I watched a program a year or so ago and they put a suv next to a mondeo estate and they got more in the estate than the sub and still had space in the rear foot wells were in the sub they had stuff in the footwells they tried it out with ill the norm stuff we carry with kids pushchairs bags balls scooters the norm stuff we end up with in the car 

Fuel wise my dad has had the Rx 300, Q7 xc90, and is now on the Porsche suv 

the 300 only a comes in petrol and with a 3.0 and a lot of body Wight it's used a lot of fuel but other than that he liked it the boot is not that big eather 

The q7 he liked but again you will spend a lot of time and money at the petrol station 

The xc90 he only had for a year and spent most of that in the garage 

One thing he did find was that the q7 and the xc90 used more fuel than his Porsche 928 gt which is not what you want for the daly runaround 

The Porsche SUV, he has had for about a year he likes it don't think it uses to much fuel but it has broke down twice this year I know once was a split hose not sure what the other was for


----------



## Simon m (Oct 18, 2015)

I've hear good things about the forester
Also love the volvos and well a bmw need you say more


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Tbh Simon I think the q7s are too big - I think the x6 and the gle are in the same category tbh but I wouldn't rule them out. Never thought about the subarus because the last one I was in had a lot of interior rattles and the finish was pretty cheap. Also think they are a bit too boy racerish - the scoop on the bonnet does nothing for me tbh, I prefer cars to be a little understated than in your face. I didn't consider the Porsche suv because of the price and I don't really want something that 5yrs old.

As for the Volvo again I've seen a few about and some of the newer ones look quit nice - I need to go and look at them. I've also had a look at the Lexus SUVs but not sure if like them yet, they're quite angular but I've not been in one so should maybe look at them too.

Understand what your saying about the space issues between mondeo and the suv but The suv thing is more about higher roof space and higher seat height for dealing with the kids in car seats rather than more overall space. With my car just now because it's quite low and we use a group 0 seat I've got to bend over and try and fight my way over the car seat/baby to make sure everything is done up properly whereas in the countryman the seats are higher up and it's just easier to get done what you need to do. Older kiddie will be in a bigger seat soon and that will make things easier but we will need the group 0 seat for at least another 9months.

Not too worried about fuel consumption as I don't really do a lot of miles, half of them are business miles and are paid for.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Loads of normal sized cars should be able to take a family and all that goes with it. There's loads of choice. 

Estates are getting prettier looking, or am I getting older, with the shooting brake styles as they call them. 

I think the shooting brake version of the Merc Cla is one of the best looking.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Kerr you would think there would be enough room in the cla but I can't get the group 0 seat in the car without first putting the handle down on the seat and tip the seat onto its back because it won't physically go in the door space, the handle sticks up above the roof line of the door frame, so handle down and tip it up to get it in then get it up once in the car and to do that you've got to climb over the car seat to the other side because the handle has clips each side of it you need to press to move it and by this time it's clipped into its base. Also because the group 0 seat has the back of the baby seat to the back of the passenger seat the passenger need to sit forward quite a bit because of the bulk of the baby seat so there isn't a lot of leg room left. - I'm fine but I'm small at 5'5 but if you were 6'5 it would be impossible - Its just a pita.

Once the kids are older and we aren't using seats with handles on them yes your right lots of cars will be fine. Just trying to make life a little easier just now...

Oh, also like the DS5 but they seem a bit expensive for what they are. Don't know how reliable they are either as I haven't really read a lot about them and don't know anyone who has one.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Loads of normal sized cars should be able to take a family and all that goes with it. There's loads of choice.
> 
> Estates are getting prettier looking, or am I getting older, with the shooting brake styles as they call them.
> 
> I think the shooting brake version of the Merc Cla is one of the best looking.


You're getting older, I find the shooting brakes and any estate I can think of hideous.

Wtf is this?










Whilst I love the x5m.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You're on the drugs again.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> You're on the drugs again.


Look at the boot kerr, you need your eyes checked  It kinda reminds me of a ssanyong.

It's a hideous bleeeeurgh from the front to the end with no discernible shape.

It's like they got to the rear arches then just fell over drunk with the pencil still in their hands.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

I'd echo what Kerr has said.

You wouldn't need an estate or an SUV, the Mondeo with the hatchback style boot (rather than the ordinary saloon boot) would be plenty big enough for what you need.

The titanium X is a very very highly equipped piece of kit for the money.

Saw this car on Auto Trader's Android App. Thought you might be interested. http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201510187939979

Or something similar


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Andyg_TSi said:


> I'd echo what Kerr has said.
> 
> You wouldn't need an estate or an SUV, the Mondeo with the hatchback style boot (rather than the ordinary saloon boot) would be plenty big enough for what you need.
> 
> ...


Was it not the size which was the problem but the height?


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Was it not the size which was the problem but the height?


The op mentioned the sloping roofline of the CLA. My mate has a CLA & the rear doors are an odd shape as the roofline slopes off quite a bit & I can understand how that would make getting kids in & out of a car seat a bit of a pita as there isn't that much room.

Something that has a bit more space when the rear door is open would do the job


----------



## Simon m (Oct 18, 2015)

Get what you mean we have 2 kids one has a special car seat we went for a scenic as a family car and find that works well we do a lot of camping and get all the camping gear for two weeks in the south of France with his chair as well


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Andyg_TSi said:


> The op mentioned the sloping roofline of the CLA. My mate has a CLA & the rear doors are an odd shape as the roofline slopes off quite a bit & I can understand how that would make getting kids in & out of a car seat a bit of a pita as there isn't that much room.
> 
> Something that has a bit more space when the rear door is open would do the job


Yeah but something like an x5 would be even easier no?

Maybe I just like the x5m though...


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

What about an S-max, plenty space, easy in and out. 
Your kids would be very grateful, plenty space for prams, buggies, strollers whatever.
In Titanium Sport, plenty of kit, nice to drive and the 2.2 engine has plenty power.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Have 2 kids, had estate, hatchback , and now the Mrs has an ML . Great for kids, very easy on the back lifting them in and out. Boot is a perfect height for this too. It even drops itself to let you in easier, great for the kids when they get a little older but still small.

I'd look at the new F Pace. Massive boot 660litres or there abouts. Will hold money really well over 3 years. Or the Macan, another great SUV.

SQ5 is very good too with discounts available very soon as the facelift is due very soon.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Sq5 is rapid but a bit dull,I would have one over an x5 though. But I would rather have a discovery 4 or a Range Rover sport


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> Sq5 is rapid but a bit dull,I would have one over an x5 though. But I would rather have a discovery 4 or a Range Rover sport


X5m is quicker than a range sport and the sq5. Also, since I presume it'll very rarely go off road...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Something rare but a very good car.
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...&radius=1501&search-target=usedcars&logcode=p


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Range Rover drives so much better though, admittedly the x5 I have driven is a 2010 x35d and the Range Rover was a 2013 sport but the Range Rover drives like a smaller car.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ross said:


> Something rare but a very good car.
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...&radius=1501&search-target=usedcars&logcode=p


Wait, you wouldn't be suggesting nothing is better than your car again would you? Been presumably some months again...


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> Range Rover drives so much better though, admittedly the x5 I have driven is a 2010 x35d and the Range Rover was a 2013 sport but the Range Rover drives like a smaller car.


I thought the rangie (non sport) drove like the massively heavy SUV it is, x5m weighs far less no?

Maybe compare the sport to the x5m? I just loved the interior in the x5 50d.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Not driven the new Range Rover, only the new Range Rover sport, the new x5 might be completely different though. But the new Range Rover sport shrinks around you, I would love the v8 Range Rover sport sve.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

For me it'd have to be either the F-pace or the Macan. You won't see too many of those on the road. 

Cooks


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

SUVs are deceiving small. Well I mean the appear bigger than they often are. I sold my van and bought a 5 series estate. Can fit all sorts in that. Almost as much ad they van I had but with a thousand times more comfort. 

Mines a 525i petrol and I'd reccomend it. Not quite what my last few cars have been as it's quite sensible and a dad wagon. I t also means I can put the back seats down and fit 6 interior doors in tbs back to take to the skip or go on camping holidays etc. Mines got air bags too so holds a not of weight.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Sorry not been back to this, too much going on today.

Sorry I'm not a mondeo man - I'm not really a ford man, never had one since I test drove a Capri back when I was 18 and it was a horrible thing to drive and put me off them for life!

Not sure about the x5, they seem a bit long in the tooth and as I've said before BMs are a bit bland on the inside. Had thought about a 5series estate as I quite like the std 5series but it's the estate piece that's putting me off. I know they are dad cars so maybe it's time to grow old gracefully 

Had a look at a couple of range rovers but again I'm not sure about them, last one I was in rolled about like a boat on the high water but that was a few years ago, one of my friends has one as a work horse and it takes a power of abuse. Yep there's the v8 sport but I've got a couple of cars with v8s in them already that are toys so not sure I need another one. Also for kicking about in and having the kids in the car I'm not sure I need something as quick as the sport. It would come in handy though because the wife does a 60 mile round trip to go to work and I the winter she could take that and know she was safe so maybe food for thought there as it would suit us in more ways that one.

Cooks I did think about the f pace and the glc/gle for the very reason that there isn't many of them kicking about and probably won't be for a couple of years or so. Need to go test drive them though before I make any decisions, I wouldn't buy something before driving it. One of the things that puts me off the f pace is ther isn't a jag dealer here, I would need to Do a 60mile round trip if I need to go back to the dealer.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Really with the interior? I mean sure, something like a 320d has a horrible interior, but the x5m and the x5 50d had an incredibly plush, well put together, comfortable interior imho.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

The issue with the Range Rover sport...it ain't worth the premium.

Just take a good look at the lower door cards...Jesus the one a customer let me have a poke around in wasn't worth the £80K asking price by a long shot. The leather wasn't great either with the stitching on the seats looking very poor. I know the seats are made and built by another company in Coventry but I wouldn't put them in an 80K motor. They don't compare to a high end X5s seats or Q7s, the model was a Sport Autobiography, maybe you can get a better model with better leather.

I can see why they sell...bling, all the right badges on the stereo etc. But the interface is slow even on the 2015 model touchscreen. It was slower that my old (near 10 year) RNS VW one. My 10p Citroen has a more responsive touchscreen.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

May I suggest the new Volvo XC90. Loads of space, gorgeous interior and is a very nice car indeed.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Blueberry said:


> May I suggest the new Volvo XC90. Loads of space, gorgeous interior and is a very nice car indeed.


Ok well the excellence looks obscene inside :lol:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Ok well the excellence looks obscene inside :lol:


Hey? I don't understand your comment !


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Blueberry said:


> Hey? I don't understand your comment !


I mean it makes the rangie look cheap inside, but I dare say it'll cost a fair bit more than a standard xc90.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

just see the kids in the chairs sipping whisky out of those (or being chucked around the place) s6 avant/RS6?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Personally I'd take an estate car over an SUV.

SUVs more often than not aren't off roaders with any ability, nor are they road cars with good cornering ability. In my eyes they're promoting this imaginary Beckham lifestyle where you drop the kids at school then drive up a snowy mountain with your skis. 

Estate cars have definitely got better looking with genuine practicality and handling to rival the saloon version. Far less pretentious too


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Many people prefer SUVs for the higher driving position. The ability to see over traffic cannot be underestimated.


----------



## The captain (Sep 25, 2015)

Blueberry said:


> Many people prefer SUVs for the higher driving position. The ability to see over traffic cannot be underestimated.


True (used to have a landy) but this only works until everyone has an SUV :lol:


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a X5 at the mo, but find the boot space becomes limited very quickly due to the sloping boot, especially after putting in a dog crate and kids gubbings 
I am considering going over to an estate for the more convenient day to day use i.e. fuel consumption etc 
The Passat alltrack looks best of all worlds
Big boot
4x4 
Good economy 
and low emissions ha ha ha 
and looks good


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Octavia scout might be good for the best of both worlds?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> Personally I'd take an estate car over an SUV.
> 
> SUVs more often than not aren't off roaders with any ability, nor are they road cars with good cornering ability. In my eyes they're promoting this imaginary Beckham lifestyle where you drop the kids at school then drive up a snowy mountain with your skis.
> 
> Estate cars have definitely got better looking with genuine practicality and handling to rival the saloon version. Far less pretentious too


They handle uneven road surfaces generally far better.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I would have an estate over an SUV any day of the week, unless you get a full fat Range Rover, X5 the smaller SUVS don't tend to have the space a decent estate does.

As that seems to be your priority, I'd say estate alllllll day long.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Starbuck88 said:


> I would have an estate over an SUV any day of the week, unless you get a full fat Range Rover, X5 the smaller SUVS don't tend to have the space a decent estate does.
> 
> As that seems to be your priority, I'd say estate alllllll day long.


I really don't think it does seem to be his priority.

It's amazing how most people on DW can't suggest anything other than what they're thinking of which suits them, rather than the OP.

I want a car with 500 horses, rear wheel drive, 2 seats and mid engined.

Ahhhh what you really want is a ssanyong rodius!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> They handle uneven road surfaces generally far better.


You mean 90% of the British roads? :lol:

No doubt they're more compliant over the likes of pot holes, sunken drain covers etc. My ex has a Duster which actually isn't a bad drive and you'd never flinch over things that would make me wince in my cars. Although admittedly in my CLS, with it set to comfort even with 285/30/19s it soaks up bumps (even if I do still avoid bad bits of road!).

Not doubting what you're saying one bit but for that minor advantage on specific roads, the advantages/preferences for me lean towards an estate.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> I really don't think it does seem to be his priority.
> 
> It's amazing how most people on DW can't suggest anything other than what they're thinking of which suits them, rather than the OP.
> 
> ...


Don't really think your point sticks with my recommendation in this thread, he asked if you think he should get an Estate or SUV. I replied with Estate unless he wants to go for a bigger SUV like a Range Rover, X5 etc which should give him the space and height he so requires.

He did also ask for our 'Opinion' of which we all have our own and may suggest something he hasn't thought of, otherwise I'm sure he wouldn't have asked.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

m4rkymark said:


> *I've got a merc cla just now and the boot is big in it but it's the shape of the roof which is making me thinking of changing it, getting the kids in and out of the back into their car seats is a pita hence the reason I've been thinking of an suv.*


So, where?

He also mentioned an x6.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> You mean 90% of the British roads? :lol:
> 
> No doubt they're more compliant over the likes of pot holes, sunken drain covers etc. My ex has a Duster which actually isn't a bad drive and you'd never flinch over things that would make me wince in my cars. Although admittedly in my CLS, with it set to comfort even with 285/30/19s it soaks up bumps (even if I do still avoid bad bits of road!).
> 
> Not doubting what you're saying one bit but for that minor advantage on specific roads, the advantages/preferences for me lean towards an estate.


Yeah but he wants a car with big rear doors which is easy to get a child seat in and out of. Estates, especially the cla, have smaller doors with the sloping boot.

He really hasn't mentioned an excessive requirement for space.

TBH I have no idea why people are so anti SUV's. The way roads are going you'll need one to drive anywhere soon otherwise you'll be replacing the suspension every day to work.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> Yeah but he wants a car with big rear doors which is easy to get a child seat in and out of. Estates, especially the cla, have smaller doors with the sloping boot.
> 
> He really hasn't mentioned an excessive requirement for space.
> 
> TBH I have no idea why people are so anti SUV's. The way roads are going you'll need one to drive anywhere soon otherwise you'll be replacing the suspension every day to work.


Oh yeah don't get me wrong there's plenty of big cars that offer a lot less room than you'd imagine. Big car on the outside doesn't always equate to big room inside.

I'm not dead set against all SUVs as such but I suppose that mentality of, 'I NEED a 4x4' gets my goat a little when actually they end up with a less practical car because they, 'want to be high up'. For me personally some of the compromises you make for an SUV means I'd rather have an estate.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Less bickering please folks.


----------



## The captain (Sep 25, 2015)

I quite liked the suggestion of a scout made by Bidderman1969


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...edcars&postcode=gu322he&sort=locasc&logcode=p


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm looking for something similar at the moment. I fancy a change from sports cars and want something with a bit of comfort. So far I've drove the Jagaur XE which was a great drive and may persuade me to wait for the F-Pace. I also drove the new GLC last weekend, and again, it's a nice drive with a lovely interior. Moving up a size I'm borrowing a Touareg on Friday (really cheap lease deals on these) and a new Q7 on Saturday, I know I'll like them but doubt my other half will like their size. I like the Macan, especially the latest GTS but my wife thinks they are ugly. I might have a drive of the XC90 if I can persuade the wife big is better. She likes the new BMW X1 which tbh is way nicer than the old model. I was tempted by the crazy cheap 335d GT deals but it's a ball ache being business only. I tried to get a test drive in a Discovery Sport but my local dealer is useless so that put a hold on that idea.
The problem is there is too much choice, and at this level they are all good cars. It boils down to personal preference and budget in the end.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> Oh yeah don't get me wrong there's plenty of big cars that offer a lot less room than you'd imagine. Big car on the outside doesn't always equate to big room inside.
> 
> I'm not dead set against all SUVs as such but I suppose that mentality of, 'I NEED a 4x4' gets my goat a little when actually they end up with a less practical car because they, 'want to be high up'. For me personally some of the compromises you make for an SUV means I'd rather have an estate.


I think the mentality of, I need an estate gets my goat 

I really don't see what there is to get your goat about someone else buying an SUV though? I figure, people are still allowed choices


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

RisingPower said:


> Yeah but he wants a car with big rear doors which is easy to get a child seat in and out of. Estates, especially the cla, have smaller doors with the sloping boot.
> 
> He really hasn't mentioned an excessive requirement for space.
> 
> TBH I have no idea why people are so anti SUV's. The way roads are going you'll need one to drive anywhere soon otherwise you'll be replacing the suspension every day to work.


10 out of 10 for observation. I don't need a load of space inside but yes I do need big rear doors - higher up rear doors would be better instead of bending over all the time to get kids in and out and try and manoeuvre seats and handles etc.

I don't carry anything in my boot when I don't have the kids stuff in it - we don't have dogs or golf clubs to carry - no interest in putting wardrobes or any other crap in my boot either so I don't really need a boot with a million litres of space in it.

I wont go off-roading but during the winter it would be nice to know the mrs can get to work and back safely if its snowing and where she works does get quite bad snow so 4 wheels drive would be of use. I will stick some pics up later to show how tight it is in the back.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Alex_225 said:


> Oh yeah don't get me wrong there's plenty of big cars that offer a lot less room than you'd imagine. Big car on the outside doesn't always equate to big room inside.
> 
> I'm not dead set against all SUVs as such but I suppose that mentality of, 'I NEED a 4x4' gets my goat a little when actually they end up with a less practical car because they, 'want to be high up'. For me personally some of the compromises you make for an SUV means I'd rather have an estate.


I didn't say I NEEDED a 4x4 - you can keep your goat - just don't abuse it too much


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I prefer SUV's for a few reasons 

1 - mounting those damn high kerbs in tiny streets - no need to worry about kerbing wheels (as long as you don't have rubber band tyres) or scraping the front lip in multi-storey car parks on the ramps when going up and down.

2 - its easier to get the kids in and out

3 - I think SUV's generally look better than estates


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

m4rkymark said:


> I didn't say I NEEDED a 4x4 - you can keep your goat - just don't abuse it too much


Sorry mate that wasn't aimed at you or anyone in particular!


----------

